# V2 Cigs (e-cigarette)



## CCCmints (Oct 15, 2013)

i haven't had a cigarette in 8 days now. after using this V2 i can't even foresee me ever wanting to light a cig again. there are so many benefits to this device and it is really proving to be a life saver for me.

although i'd definitely consider smoking these to be an acquired taste, after a few days of use i have actually began to enjoy them more than the real thing.

-they have nicotine.
-not disposable, rechargeable 
-replacement tips are $9.99 for a 5 pack. they claim to be 250 puffs each but i have been puffing on this frequently for the past 3 days and nights now, and am still on my first tip. 
-they taste better, and cleaner than real cigs.
-and of-course are a MUCH healthier alternative. 
-there is no button, you simply inhale as you would a normal cig, you feel that punch to your throat cigs give, vapor appears as real smoke.
-you can smoke indoors
-they have different flavored tips; i'm currently smoking on 1.8% menthol.

the total cost at this rate is under $1 a day compared to $6 a day for 1 pack-a-day smokers. 

i strongly recommend you give this a try if you are thinking about quitting smoking. cigarettes are a nasty habbit to kick and i finally feel confident in my ability to end this addction; all thanks to the e-cig.

anyone else enjoying these as much as i?


----------



## dbkick (Oct 15, 2013)

you're still a slave to the worthless nicotine. Over 5 years ago I dropped a 4 decade habit of smoking . I believe there is only cold turkey.
And the sad fact is that only 4 percent of the people that set out to quit smoking don't slip up the first year.
The only way to do it is just say no to that nasty shit.....now benzos are my problem. come up with an e cig that dispenses xans and I'm in!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 16, 2013)

I smoked the blu cigs e-cigs for only a couple weeks or so in dec 2012 to Jan 2013, before I just quit it all. They helped with the cravings a bit. I would only take a couple hits here and there when I was really craving. Eventually I got down to only puffing it like 3-4 times a day, and then I just said fuck it and quit altogether. It was much easier to quit than quitting a pack a day. They helped in that way. They are also healthier than regular cigs from what I've read and hear (who knows though with shit these days).... But I was mainly tired of relying on a stupid crutch that didn't really do anything for me at all.... and the e-cig helped me get rid of it. I couldn't ever go back to tobacco, or e-cigs again at this point. It all seems more stupid to me now than ever before. I think they are one step closer to quitting completely though, which is a good thing.

But to dbkick... I would rather be hooked on nicotine than benzos, lol. I've been hooked on both, so I know which is less painful to quit. Fuck benzo addiction.


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 16, 2013)

I started on similar ecig about a month ago, and have almost completely quit smoking. I did switch to an ego twist style battery and a refillable kanger tank for it. there's a lot of companies making really good flavors + the better batteries vape alot better than the cig style ones. also you can disolve wax in pg and vape a tank for like a week.


----------



## CCCmints (Oct 16, 2013)

dbkick said:


> you're still a slave to the worthless nicotine. Over 5 years ago I dropped a 4 decade habit of smoking . I believe there is only cold turkey.
> And the sad fact is that only 4 percent of the people that set out to quit smoking don't slip up the first year.
> The only way to do it is just say no to that nasty shit.....now benzos are my problem. come up with an e cig that dispenses xans and I'm in!


yes, i'm still addicted to nicotine, but i have many other things in my life to worry about right now. when everything is more stable for me i will start slowing down on the e-cig and eventually quit completely. congratulations on kicking your habit. i can't even imagine how difficult it was after 40 years of smoking. strong willed dude for sure!



Skuxx said:


> I smoked the blu cigs e-cigs for only a couple weeks or so in dec 2012 to Jan 2013, before I just quit it all. They helped with the cravings a bit. I would only take a couple hits here and there when I was really craving. Eventually I got down to only puffing it like 3-4 times a day, and then I just said fuck it and quit altogether. It was much easier to quit than quitting a pack a day. They helped in that way. They are also healthier than regular cigs from what I've read and hear (who knows though with shit these days).... But I was mainly tired of relying on a stupid crutch that didn't really do anything for me at all.... and the e-cig helped me get rid of it. I couldn't ever go back to tobacco, or e-cigs again at this point. It all seems more stupid to me now than ever before. I think they are one step closer to quitting completely though, which is a good thing.
> 
> But to dbkick... I would rather be hooked on nicotine than benzos, lol. I've been hooked on both, so I know which is less painful to quit. Fuck benzo addiction.


the blu's are much more expensive than the one i'm using, so i'm sure they're a lot better. i'd love to try one but probably won't splurge for it. your situation is exactly the situation i foresee for myself. i don't plan to be tokin' on this thing for the rest of my life, but definitely not going to rush myself nor shoot my anxiety through the roof again by quitting everything cold turkey.

once i can smoke weed again i'll probably be off the e-cig.


----------

